
Is GDPR Being Enforced? - secstate
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/04/24/ireland-data-privacy-1270123
======
Mirioron
Regulatory capture. EU regulators, yet again, failed to understand what and
how they were regulating when it comes to computers. I find it surprising that
few talk about the collateral damage of GDPR. The EU wasn't doing great in
terms of internet companies. I can't imagine GDPR improved things.

